# early fish



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

These fish were caught early in the year, the fish was found on a flat in the middle of a lake. The great part about these fish was while waiting for them to bite we was casting for saugeye on the other side of the boat. Not often you can catch saugeye and flathead at the same time.
50lbs


----------



## TheGipper614 (Jan 11, 2013)

Man! nice fish


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice fish you have been killing them this year


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Wow, nice catch!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

jhouser said:


> Nice fish you have been killing them this year


 I can't say that, my number of day getting to fish due to work and my numbers of fish are very low compared to years past, but I am still happy to get to go out some and catch some fish.


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

That's awesome fished saltfork on Saturday had 2 runs but was not able to get a hook set


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Brock

Pretty flathead. This is one of the first instances of folks being successful
targeting flathead in open water like that. 

Saw several quality fish caught early from that area. 

Congratulations!


----------

